# My latest drawing :)



## Niki (Sep 5, 2005)

I haven't taken photos so much lately, but here is a drawing. 

Guess who?


----------



## ferny (Sep 5, 2005)

Bruce Willis. And I only checked the url to see if it was after I had my guess. I was right! :cheer:

It's very good!I can't help but be impressed.

Shame someone wrote "niki" over it though.  :mrgreen:


----------



## Niki (Sep 5, 2005)

Thanks ferny!   :hug:: 

Yup you are right, it is him. Good guess! Now I know I was on the right tracks. :greenpbl: 

Oh and sorry for the big mark on the cheek.  :blushing:


----------



## kelox (Sep 5, 2005)

Great drawing. I cannot draw worth a lick. I am one of those people who needs a ruler to draw a straight line. Keep up the great work.

P.S. I knew who it was too.


----------



## Xmetal (Sep 6, 2005)

I love it and i'd kill to be able to draw like that.


----------



## Niki (Sep 6, 2005)

Thanks guys.


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Sep 6, 2005)

Good to see you back with some more of your excellent work.


----------



## Niki (Sep 6, 2005)

Thanks Hertz. 

I might not post so often, but I read a lot.


----------



## Aga (Sep 17, 2005)

I love this drawing, Niki! Really good one.  I really like the way you draw eyes.


----------



## Niki (Sep 18, 2005)

Hi Aga! Nice to see you again.  And thank you for the kind comment. :blushing:


----------



## Darfion (Sep 30, 2005)

Excellent as usual Niki


----------



## mygrain (Sep 30, 2005)

Niki, great stuff once again!


----------



## challe (Oct 6, 2005)

:thumbup:  Very Very great Drawing !!!!!!


 Challe / :hail:


----------



## danny (Oct 11, 2005)

Excellent!  Can't wait to see the next one.


----------

